# Is this Molly Pregnant



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello everybody as some of you might know I just got new fish but I just reliezed that this molly looked Pregnant. I don't know for sure so please tell me what you think. Please reply ASAP so I know what to get tomorrow if so.


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

I just realized that she is staying by the filter and heater mostly the heater though


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I would say yes? She looks boxy. Do mollies get gravid spots? I would look for that.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Most likely is. When I got my molly she looked like that. I was able to grab three babies and put them in a breeders net. They hid pretty well until I found them.



Make sure you have plants to for them to hide in, and something over the filter intake. (Unless you move her) the babies can be hard to see.


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Yayyyyy! Well if they do get gravid spots I don't know if she has one because of her colors. What stage would you say she is on my guppy is pregnant she is on stage 3 she has a DARK gravid spot.


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Here is my other Molly is she pregnant?


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't think so.


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Okay that is good in a way could you go to my other thread to conform that my guppy is pregnant? it is called Is my Guppy Pregnant?


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

_* My Molly Fish just had 23 baby fry. *_


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

The Baby Fry that had survived so far is 14 or 15. They are placed in a breeding trap. My other Molly Piper seems to be pregnant. So I bought a extra breeding trap. But I know for sure that my guppy is pregnant. She is getting fatter each day.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

I had one that way but she died from overeating b4 the eggs could even progress.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

BettaFire682 said:


> I had one that way but she died from overeating b4 the eggs could even progress.


Mollies are livebearers; not egglayers.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

I meant the egg inside of her, like the egg in human birth, it never got to move to the next stage. her name was finisha, she lived with a male guppie, they were the perfect couple. they died together in the breader tank. at least they moved on together.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

I just realized your talking about mollies and not guppys


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

That's okay Bettafire682 Sorry for you loss


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Where did you plan to put all those babies? Your guppies and mollies will be having a batch about once a month, possibly over 50 every time. I hope you're prepared to do some major culling.


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

I have a lot of extra 10 and 15 gallon tanks.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

SplashyBetta said:


> Where did you plan to put all those babies? Your guppies and mollies will be having a batch about once a month, possibly over 50 every time. I hope you're prepared to do some major culling.


Just out of curiosity on this, if you left the babies in with the adults, would the adults do the culling for you? (assuming you didn't want to constantly be dealing with huge populations of mollies and/or guppies!)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorta yes and sorta no. 

If the tank is adequately/heavily planted with live plants like Java Moss and fluffy stem plants like Cabomba/Anacharis/Hornwort then the fry will have a place to hide and most will grow to aduthood. 

If the habitat is sparsely planted the adults and tankmates will get most of them. 

All depends on how adequately planted and maintained. Fry are also susceptible to bad water parameters which can kill a lot of them.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you RussellTheShihTzu


----------

